# help on t3/t4 hybird turbo



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

how much power dose this turbo make i just want the specs say if my engine makes 175 with a tinny stander t25. how much more will i have with the t3/t4 hybird turbo and is this a good bang for ur money turbo?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The T3/T4 are good for what, 300-500 hp. What motor are you running. You say E series i'm gonna slap you. Running a turbo worth many many times your motor.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

T3/t4 hybrids aore known to be mostly the the next upgrade after the T28.. the T3 small exhaust turbine combined with the huge T4 compressor make it a low lag (depends on engine displacement) hi-boost application.... ill move the post in the forced induction/nitrous section , where youll have more knowledgeable answers...


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

ca18det it will up and running in less the 2 months i found a 88 pulsar for 400 with no suspention and no engine but has everything else i need for my swap im already saveing 1,000 by buying this car insted of buying part by part


----------

